# What kind of breakfast do you prefer?



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Breakfast is said to be the most important meal of the day. But it can also be the tastiest.



*I prefer savory food. *I'm not really a big fan of sweets when it comes to breakfast. I like eggs and meat, usually with either rice or potatoes.

What about you?


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I usually have uncooked oat bran with applesauce, pumpkin pie spice, and nut butter, washed down with some kind of chicory coffee with coconut milk powder creamer. 

I've had an upset stomach these last few months, so I started cooking the oat bran and seasoning with preserves. That was still too uncomfortable to digest, so now I'm having steel cut oatmeal with cinnamon and date sugar.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

I go with light because I wake up at 4:00am and my stomach can't really handle food at that point. 

On my days off when I can actually eat what I want, I go for a mixture of pretty much everything. I like something sweet and sugary, some protein, some fruits, and occasionally something starchy (e.g.: hash browns). 

Nobody clowns down on breakfast like 'Muricans.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

I usually don't, because it makes me feel sick. If I'm super hungry and have to eat, it'll be something light.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't even remember when I made myself pancakes or French toast, never mind waffles.

I tend to favor more savory breakfasts anymore. I love a good eggs and bacon platter! And creamed chipped beef is a delicious way to start the day. But most often, I just heat up some leftovers or have a lunch-y thing as a brunch. Like, I had a BLT club sandwich for breakfast the other day.


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

I have a toasted ham, cheese and tomato sandwich on rye bread, or perhaps a cheese, egg and tomato jaffle. 

I usually eat breakfast around 10AM. I can't handle food too early in the day.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Good bacon cooked to perfection or good ham. Steak is another option done medium well. Canadian bacon is also a savory choice. Three or four eggs cooked over medium. Hash browns, perhaps with onions and green peppers. Pancakes or French toast if the mood strikes. Sourdough toast... three or four slices with real butter. Add fresh fruit, perhaps cantaloupe or watermelon. Water and coffee. 

Now, what have I forgotten?

With a good breakfast I’m set for the day. I’ll eat other meals but won’t be concerned about what’s served.

Oh yes, omelets to order are another great choice.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

My ideal breakfast is pancakes, with a side of bacon (preferably turkey), hash browns (with onions & peppers), & a side of fruit. To drink: a hot tea, cocoa, milk, or juice (cranberry, pineapple, mango, or grapefruit). I usually only have time for a full breakfast on Sundays or while on vacation though.

Otherwise it's breakfast on the go. I'll grab one of the following, while heading out the door: a protein bar or drink, yogurt, butter croissant, blueberry muffin, or oatmeal. I rotate, so not to get tired or bored with the same thing.

I occasionally go out for a Sunday brunch to my favorite Mexican restaurant & eat from the buffet. It's so delicious! My selections there are: Chilaquiles (cut tortillas,w/red chile, & cheese), Molletes (toasted bread w/refried beans, peppers,& cheese), Arroz con leche (rice pudding), & a side of fruit. To drink an Horchata (sweet rice drink). So yummy! My mouth is watering just thinking about it.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't usually eat breakfast unless I'm eating with family or I just happen to be up early on the weekend. The closest thing to daily breakfast is coffee or tea for the caffiene. When I do I eat breakfast, I like savory, sweet, and oh-so-bad-for-me things. Scrambled eggs, pancakes or french toast. Or alternatively a potato, egg, and bean breakfast taco with salsa.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Baked beans and eggs on toast is nice. I usually have a healthy type of cereal, or alternatively porridge...Not really a fan of porridge, but it makes for a good breakfast.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

I prefer savory but I usually skip breakfast or eat light unless I know I have a long day ahead of me. In which case I would prefer my breakfast in convenient burrito form. But if I have to be normal and eat a regular breakfast, then a loaded omelet with a side of toast and coffee can set me for the day just as well. It's just not as handy because I can't carry it around with me. lol


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Mine is repetative.Sometimes I look for a change(might be an Si thing).Not thinking about breakfast helps in thinking about other things.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Sausages and avocado with 4 over easy eggs and 2 pieces of toasted rye


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

I do not eat breakfast.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

May I add an important ingredient? It is time. Time to savor, time to enjoy, time to share and time to relax... with breakfast. There seems so little of it and we are constantly rushed. On those rare days when there is time let us enjoy our breakfast.

Rather then stop to smell the roses, let’s sit and take in the aroma of breakfast cooking while we enjoy our coffee and chat.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

School give me whatever breakfast they have.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Light and simple. I usually just eat a granola or energy bar and call it good for the morning, which probably also counts toward the "sweet" category. I dislike savory breakfast options.


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

_'light & simple
quick & hot'_


----------



## JpKoff (Oct 30, 2017)

I totally changed my breakfast habits once I hit 30 years old.
I went from lots of orange juice, lots of chocolate buns or french viennoiseries to something much less sugary: half a lemon squeezed into half a liter water and some chocolate cereal biscuits, every morning.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

*Lisa Lubin on Scandinavian Buffet Breakfasts * 

So, what about Norway’s food, you ask? Oh yeah. Norwegian Food did not disappoint me, especially the breakfast. I am really not sure whose was better: Sweden’s or Norway’s. I’m talking about _frokost_ here – breakfast.










This ain’t no ‘continental’ American-style affair. I don’t think I stayed at one hotel in either country that didn’t include a huge spread, yes an actual Smörgåsbord (okay, that’s actually a Swedish word, the Norwegian word is: koldtbord) of deliciousness with which to start your day…or cause you to want to go back up to bed for a nap.

Here, the day does not start with a paltry glass of juice and a muffin. Oh no. These are luscious, gluttonous even, full-on buffets o’ plenty. The worst part was simply remembering moderation while all this glorious bounty tauntingly sat in front of me. Oh the shame. Every hotel I stayed in (now granted I was staying at some pretty posh spots this go around) trumped the last with their A.M. offerings.










Most of these foods were at every one of them: choices of at least three different kinds of herring (cream sauce, mustard sauce – my favorite, and pickled with onions), beautiful pink and glossy smoked salmon, salty and decadent smoked mackerel (I can’t get enough of this), hard and soft boiled eggs, sausages, several types of cheeses (like the nation’s Jarlsberg (Yarlz-berg) which is a mild-cow milk variety similar to Swiss cheese), sliced meats like salami, a Prosciutto-like ham, caviar, my new favorite – Kaviar spread (kind of like taramosalata for all your Greek fans), cereals, yoghurt, dried fruits, fresh pineapple, watermelon, kiwi, grapes and of course baskets of carby goodness – croissants, warm multi-grain loves, Wasa crisp bread in a multitude of varieties, lefse (a soft flat bread), dense, healthier multi-grains, and pastries of course. Luckily, I’m not much of a bread eater. I’d rather have more smoked fish. And I did. The whole thing was heaven on earth or hell…because if I ate it all I’d surely be returning home a size larger than when I left. Or maybe I did.










Every buffet included what is likely the ONLY cheese on earth I do not like: Brunost (brown cheese). This is said to be Norway’s vegemite. You either love it or hate it. And most locals who grew up eating it, love it. It is a sweet-savory cheese that never goes through any maturation. Since my love of cheese is a result of its saltiness, this oddly sweet, caramelized cheese did not do it for me.

Whatever you call it, I LOVE it. As a nice Jewish girl from New Jersey, I was weaned on bagels with cream cheese and lox. Yum. To me this is comfort food. It tastes like home. It tastes like being with my grandparents on Sunday mornings. It makes me feel warm and good inside. AND chock full of Omega 3s, it is good for me (when you overlook the sodium content) too.










Norway’s long coastline and many fjords, with cold, clean water, make Norway one of the world’s biggest exporters of fish. Not only is there a lot of fish, it is also said to be very high quality because the fish here grow more slowly in the cold water so their flesh develops a firmer structure with more flavor than fish in warmer waters.

Smoked salmon is the one traditional Norse dish with a claim to international popularity. Traditionally, gravlaks would be salted, buried in the ground and left to ferment. Contemporary gravlaks, however, is salt-and-sugar-cured salmon seasoned with dill and (optionally) other herbs and spices. More please. (S)

Scandinavian VS British Breakfast


----------

